# Rode to work today: -11 F



## MN Dan (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone, I rode to work today and it was -11 degrees F. I wasn't too cold, but my toes seemed to hurt more than normal. I have been commuting to work since about August for at least two days a week, 16 miles RT. I have to clock in by 6am at my job, but I was late today because I had to stop and reposition my front wheel so it wouldn't rub on the fork and fenders. I was standing up to climb a hill and one nut just slipped a little. (I filed the lawyer tabs off and tried to put my axle a little lower in the fork for more fender clearence. Didn't work so I just cut the front of the fender off.) 
Of Course, as I rode and the snot dripped down my facemast, I kept thinking how nice it would be to riding with Big Bill in Hawaii dodging women in bikini's instead of trying to not die in a snow bank.LOL
See ya on the road
Dan G


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Man, I would love to see some photos of that.

Ride your bike.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

MN Dan said:


> Hi everyone, I rode to work today and it was -11 degrees F. I wasn't too cold, but my toes seemed to hurt more than normal. I have been commuting to work since about August for at least two days a week, 16 miles RT. I have to clock in by 6am at my job, but I was late today because I had to stop and reposition my front wheel so it wouldn't rub on the fork and fenders. I was standing up to climb a hill and one nut just slipped a little. (I filed the lawyer tabs off and tried to put my axle a little lower in the fork for more fender clearence. Didn't work so I just cut the front of the fender off.)
> Of Course, as I rode and the snot dripped down my facemast, I kept thinking how nice it would be to riding with Big Bill in Hawaii dodging women in bikini's instead of trying to not die in a snow bank.LOL
> See ya on the road
> Dan G


My personal record is 18 degrees F and that was in South Carolina of all places. It was 60F by the time I rode home in the afternoon. I have spent winters in Chicago and upstate NY and have seen some really cold temps, just haven't ridden in them. You are the man. It was 61 degrees this morning with some light rain so it felt cold, but not -11F cold. I did wear shoes and socks instead of my regular SPD sandals.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Man, I would love to see some photos of that.
> 
> Ride your bike.




I second that!





joe


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Its strange but I seam better prepared on the really cold days then the ones between. Living in Denver I see the temp change quick and without much notice. The last few weeks have been really darn cold. Few days in single digits. I found that my rain jacket under my ski jacket makes a nice warm combo. I'll wear a skull cap and a wool hat. Yea, mom, i know i should wear my helmet more often. Worn the ski helmet on really cold days, thats nice. Thick thigh high ski socks with warm shoes, and neopreme covers. Plastic bags between the socks and shoes gives a little warmth too. Glove liners are really nice too. Its too easy to get cold fingers and toes. I've been leaving my face exposed though. Need to toughen up for ski season. 

hope you all stay warm out there.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

MN Dan said:


> Hi everyone, I rode to work today and it was -11 degrees F. I wasn't too cold, but my toes seemed to hurt more than normal. I have been commuting to work since about August for at least two days a week, 16 miles RT. I have to clock in by 6am at my job, but I was late today because I had to stop and reposition my front wheel so it wouldn't rub on the fork and fenders. I was standing up to climb a hill and one nut just slipped a little. (I filed the lawyer tabs off and tried to put my axle a little lower in the fork for more fender clearence. Didn't work so I just cut the front of the fender off.)
> Of Course, as I rode and the snot dripped down my facemast, I kept thinking how nice it would be to riding with Big Bill in Hawaii dodging women in bikini's instead of trying to not die in a snow bank.LOL
> See ya on the road
> Dan G


Based on your handle I'm assuming you're a home town guy. Way to go. Good job. 

I saw 2 on their way to QBP this AM from the comfort of my car.

Scot


----------



## giveme2wheels (Jul 1, 2005)

*My commute was toasty warm this am...very unseasonal weather*

My commute this am was toasty warm...very unseasonal weather for December along the Wasatch Front. 

Today's high was 40 degrees w/ little to no wind, and some very wet snow (I know, I know, snow and 40 degrees?). I overdressed thinking it was going to be in the teens like the past 3 weeks have been--I almost worked up a lather by the time I hit the office.

Jay


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*I can't make myself do it*

We got 10 inches of snow followed by an inch of rain. Water is backed up everywhere from the snow plugging up the drains. I just couldn't get myself to go anywhere without the 4x4. Now I feel like a wimp. -12F? No thanks!


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*It's neither the cold, nor the snow I fear.*

I fear the day or two (or three) after a snowstorm that I consider the worst riding conditions. Inevitably a Seattle snowfall is followed by a melt/freeze/melt/freeze cycle, often with sleet or rain tossed into the mix. It becomes treacherous to walk, let alone ride amid the small import cars with insufficient tires and Climbers 4 Kerry bumper stickers peeling off their bumpers making way for the pimped SUVs with text-messaging drivers and look out there's a Metro bus throwing a wall of slushy crap my way...

Good on you for -11 F. Them's powder snow conditions.


----------



## MN Dan (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks everyone!*

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I am so sick of hearing "Are you Crazy?" from co-workers and my wife. The other question I hear when people read the t-shirt I am wearing today: "One less car....Umm, is that a heavy metal band?" Man, people make me laugh. 
I will try to shoot some pictures tomorrow morning on the way in. I just got the camera (first digital one) last week. I am not exactly sure how to post the pictures once they are in the camera, but everyone does it, so I'll figure it out. I am guessing I use the insert image feature. For Scot G. and others: I live in Chaska, Minnesota and ride to/work in a town called Victoria. It has already warmed (?!) up to ten above so the ride home will be a little more reasonable. I can't seem to find a spell check feature when I post. Is there one?
Dan G


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

MN Dan said:


> I was standing up to climb a hill and one nut just slipped a little.
> Dan G


I find if you have shorts with a tight gooch seam, both nuts tend to slip, or more correctly, a mis-shift. The friction can make them ache, but after the first few climbs they just go numb.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

welcome to the board - let's see some pics!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Dan,

Sorry, no spell check. That's why I added the disclaimer to the bottom of my posts. As for the camera. Make sure to keep it under your jacket or something. Really cold temps seem to affect the rechargeable batteries. As for posting them, the key is to make sure the file size is small enough and that the picture's dimensions will fit a 15" monitor. If you have a relatively new computer Microsoft's Office Picture Manager has a very easy to use resizing tool to make the pics web posting sized. Your camera may have a preset option for shooting websized photos also which can make life easy. Good luck.


----------



## MN Dan (Nov 22, 2005)

*Why can't I upload photo's*

Why can't I upload photo's. Somehow I keep getting blocked. I can get to the part where I can browse and load the .jpg file. When I click on upload photo's I get the "Page cannot be displayed" message from Explorer. I messed around with the Tools and Internet options but I can't figure it out. What am I doing wrong? any ideas? 
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Size of the files*



MN Dan said:


> Why can't I upload photo's. Somehow I keep getting blocked. I can get to the part where I can browse and load the .jpg file. When I click on upload photo's I get the "Page cannot be displayed" message from Explorer. I messed around with the Tools and Internet options but I can't figure it out. What am I doing wrong? any ideas?
> Thanks
> Dan


Hi Dan,

It's the size of the files you're trying to upload most likely. If you are using a program like what I mentioned above, you'll need to get the file size below 190KB before you try uploading them. This is the most common cause of this error. It's funny. Sometimes it'll tell you the file size is too large and other times it'll just error out. Check your file sizes and make sure the shots are 640x480 pixels or smaller in size and you should be fine. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*I suspect file size*



MN Dan said:


> Why can't I upload photo's. Somehow I keep getting blocked. I can get to the part where I can browse and load the .jpg file. When I click on upload photo's I get the "Page cannot be displayed" message from Explorer. I messed around with the Tools and Internet options but I can't figure it out. What am I doing wrong? any ideas?
> Thanks
> Dan


Most of the time when I upload pictures and they fail, the error message for why it failed gets displayed at the top of the RBR file upload dialog box. "file size is limited to 195.7, your file is 305.2" or something like that. Sometimes and it seems to be when I completely forget to modify the file from it's original size, I get your experience, the "Page Can't Be Diplayed" message. Go check the properties of your image either in "My Computer" or by selecting Properties when you have it up in your image editor. Make sure that it's sub 195K. It's possible that it's also too big in it's Pixel Width. In your image editor make sure the image size is 600-750 pixels wide. RBR recommends images be 600 wide. They except wider sizes but I don't know what the absolute max is for pixel width.

Scot


----------



## MN Dan (Nov 22, 2005)

*It worked!*

Alright it worked, I guess the sizes were too big. Thanks for the help. The first shots are just random ones and the last few are on the bike. Sorry about the final one-but you asked for it.
See ya
Dan


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Great Shots*

Two Questions:
1) Have you checked your attics insulation. Icicles froming like that are generally a sign that you need some more R factor up in you rafters. 

2) It's spotless, so you must have good solution. Where do you clean your bike? This is always a challenge for me in the limited amount of snow riding I do. Do you bring it inside and let it melt. I can't find a good place to do that I end up having to lay down disposable plastic over and over again. (100% finished basement for me). If I leave it alone, it so frozen up next ride that it's can cause problems.

Scot


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear all that..

Our high today is 80F  
'matter of fact, I think I'll ride by the beach after work today.


----------



## MN Dan (Nov 22, 2005)

1 Thanks for the tip about the R factor. Actually its my workplace where some dorks decided to start re-roofing in Nov and didn't finish yet. Therefore we have some great icicles this year.
2 Thank you. I wipe it down sometimes but not much. I do bring it inside everynow and then, but also it's a fixed gear. One gear, one chainring, 1 brake, 45mm fenders, sealed axles/BB and no worries. It goes even when I don't want to. Hasn't frozen yet, but it's only December. LOL

Dan

PS It's so easy to post pictures now! I am going to shoot some more on the ride home today-lots of sun.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Glad to see the pictures worked. Well, at least except for the frozen snot balls . That's a new one on the commuting board. Awesome ice though.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*Frozen boogers!*

The Jamie Roy (I assume) is clean and the lip is, well, salty. Priorities straight, sinuses clear--this is real bicycle commuting.


----------



## MN Dan (Nov 22, 2005)

*Correct!*



fastfullback said:


> The Jamie Roy (I assume) is clean and the lip is, well, salty. Priorities straight, sinuses clear--this is real bicycle commuting.


Correct! It is a Jamie Roy. A wonderful bike. Here are some more shots:


----------

